# Does Anyone Here Get Off



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

On caviar, goose liver pate (foie gras) or escargot (snails) 

Every Christmas is tell the wife and older kids I want this as my only Christmas Day present.

They all get this disgusted look on their faces and honor my wishes. 

My wife always spends some quality time trying to talk me out of the goose liver because she is aware that they cram the food down the poor little goosey's throat.☺☺☺☺

I tell her to have PETA picket the house Christmas morning.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

It never occurred to me to eat a goose liver. Where do you buy them anyway.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

That's gooood stuff right there. I ate some awesome escargot last Saturday


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> It never occurred to me to eat a goose liver. Where do you buy them anyway.


Amazon


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Nope none of that stuff. Liver in any form. Ick to me.

But, my dad HAD to have his canned cranberry jelly every Thanksgiving. After he died, we started sitting a can on the table for him........


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Caviar rocks my world!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Love the escargot. Anything served in butter and garlic is good, but i got hooked on escargot in a little restaurant in Germany in a little town called dieburg. I have not eaten them in the states much if at all.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

My favorite food to eat is liver. Elk liver. Goose liver is up there, but fresh elk liver, lightly battered and seasoned, pan fried to med rare...oh yeah.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I've not had traditional pate made with goose liver, but I used to love the pate de campagne my sister in law used to make. It's a rustic, country pate, made with chicken livers. Snails I can take or leave, pretty much taste like garlic and butter. I've never developed a taste for cavier. I guess if we're talking about what many consider to be delicacies, my favorite would be fresh, raw oysters. I had a friend who was from Brazil who used to make a delicious salad using chicken hearts.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I've not had traditional pate made with goose liver, but I used to love the pate de campagne my sister in law used to make. It's a rustic, country pate, made with chicken livers. Snails I can take or leave, pretty much taste like garlic and butter. I've never developed a taste for cavier. I guess if we're talking about what many consider to be delicacies, my favorite would be fresh, raw oysters. I had a friend who was from Brazil who used to make a delicious salad using chicken hearts.


Oysters, clams, geoduck all very fine. Clams and oysters on the half shell need super spicy cocktail sauce.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Nope none of that stuff. Liver in any form. Ick to me.
> 
> But, my dad HAD to have his canned cranberry jelly every Thanksgiving. After he died, we started sitting a can on the table for him........


I won't eat chicken or turkey w/o cranberry sauce. 

I always hit the kitchen after everyone goes home late on Thanksgiving. 
I make a favorite sandwich of mine. Kaiser roll, mayo, white meat turkey, stuffing, and a layer of cranberry sauce. 

That's as great as the dinner itself. 

Now my mouth is watering.☺☺☺


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Can't stand oysters. Like the clams. But have never had the snails. I tend to think the escargot is nothing more than slugs without a shell. So every time I pick up a slimy slug I think that somewhere, someone is eating these things. And enjoying it. 

Haven't had the pate but like cooked pig liver more than beef liver. Finer texture and milder flavor.

My dad also loved cranberry sauce. It was a mainstay at any meal with fowl. There would always be an after Christmas sale and we would go down and buy a 100 cans or so to last the rest of the year until the next sale.

I remember being invited to the USS Trenton for thanksgiving dinner. The QM that invited me was chowing down praising how good everything was and how it was the best chow all year. He even went back to seconds and thirds. Me, I'm looking at the gummy, gooey stuffing, green beans cooked to within an inch of their lives, rolls that you could pound nails with, cake that was dried out and took a knife to cut and thinking that the only edible stuff on the table was the overcooked, dried out turkey and the cranberry sauce. Must have eaten 2 cans of the stuff. Ahhh, the memories....


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i do love some escargots, but the headaches of sourcing and cooking them in home are beyond me--now that i'm no longer in the industry i have to say a tearful goodbye to that level of quality on some delicacies, such as oysters--which are just heavenly when they are fresh and good--but i have never liked pate or foie gras and a very prominent chef told me that i had no pallet if i didn't appreciate the cathedral ceiling flavor of offal but he was also an over-compensating jerk so there you go. the chef i worked for--live and die for--taught me to honor what i found tasty and nobody's liver fits that bill.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> Can't stand oysters. Like the clams. But have never had the snails. I tend to think the escargot is nothing more than slugs without a shell. So every time I pick up a slimy slug I think that somewhere, someone is eating these things. And enjoying it.
> 
> Haven't had the pate but like cooked pig liver more than beef liver. Finer texture and milder flavor.
> 
> ...


Foie gras is super mild and creamy. They really do cram food down the poor goose's throat to get it that way.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Foie gras is super mild and creamy. They really do cram food down the poor goose's throat to get it that way.


I watched a video on it..it's not that bad really. They also have ethically raised geese where they don't cram food down the mouth.The taste is not as good though.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> I watched a video on it..it's not that bad really. They also have ethically raised geese where they don't cram food down the mouth.The taste is not as good though.


I'm a bad dude. I like the good stuff ☺☺


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> Can't stand oysters. Like the clams. But have never had the snails. I tend to think the escargot is nothing more than slugs without a shell. So every time I pick up a slimy slug I think that somewhere, someone is eating these things. And enjoying it.
> 
> Haven't had the pate but like cooked pig liver more than beef liver. Finer texture and milder flavor.
> 
> ...


Ate C rations the first year in Vietnam. Horrid!Talk about depressing. 

The second year they did a great job with turkey and all the trimmings. 

No goose liver or escargot though. ☺☺


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Oysters, clams, geoduck all very fine. Clams and oysters on the half shell need super spicy cocktail sauce.


....yum....I also like them with straight horseradish & lemon...






Lee H Sternberg said:


> I won't eat chicken or turkey w/o cranberry sauce.
> 
> I always hit the kitchen after everyone goes home late on Thanksgiving.
> I make a favorite sandwich of mine. Kaiser roll, mayo, white meat turkey, stuffing, and a layer of cranberry sauce.
> ...


Mine too!!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> ....yum....I also like them with straight horseradish & lemon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I add a touch of catsup to the cocktail sauce. That's it. Horse radish and catsup. Lemon over the oysters. 

Try that sandwich for your midnight raid.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Ate C rations the first year in Vietnam. Horrid!Talk about depressing.
> 
> The second year they did a great job with turkey and all the trimmings.
> 
> No goose liver or escargot though. ☺☺


Next time I get the chance I'll have to try the liver. Never had the C-rats but the first MRE's weren't taking home any prizes either. The current MREs aren't that bad. Best one is the spaghetti dinner.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> Next time I get the chance I'll have to try the liver. Never had the C-rats but the first MRE's weren't taking home any prizes either. The current MREs aren't that bad. Best one is the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> Next time I get the chance I'll have to try the liver. Never had the C-rats but the first MRE's weren't taking home any prizes either. The current MREs aren't that bad. Best one is the spaghetti dinner.



will never forget the bread roll in a can from the Korean War. You could play soccer with the SOB


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think I've eaten everything from caviar to ground hog but I could live off of hot dogs and/or crunchy peanut butter and honey sandwiches. 

............Well, hard to beat a good steak and garlic mashed potatoes but I never was picky about food. 

Mom just tossed it in the middle of the 7 of us kids and jumped back. 

Cooking wasn't her strong suit.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

PLan a holiday in France around the national ring championships,you get to see dogsports and the chance to eat all of this stuff.
Some of the food is the only thing i miss about France.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

jack van strien said:


> PLan a holiday in France around the national ring championships,you get to see dogsports and the chance to eat all of this stuff.
> Some of the food is the only thing i miss about France.


I might be so busy chowing down I would miss the championship. ☺☺


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Veal livers, kidneys and fillet grilled separately but combined with a good auce and of course "Rösti" and Bob's your uncle, well not this one on here obviously:lol:


----------

